# 2008 Rabbit 51k Blown Transmission, What?!



## addkag (Feb 10, 2012)

Just put on my coilovers the other day and new wheels and was leaving the tire shop and my 2nd gear sliped as I got home I saw lots of gear oil and was baffled because its an 08 with 51k. I dropped it off at VW because I have waurranty and there was a half dollar size hole on the inside of the tranny, they said there is no recall but has anyone had this problem. They are ordering a new tranny and new clutch so thats nice but I thought that was a wierd problem to happen to a car with such low mileage. Any ideas?:screwy:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Same thing happened to a friend of mine up here. But he was pulling onto the hiway in 3rd and the whole thing disintegrated. VW warrantied it and replaced the trans and clutch as well, but not after a good fight.


----------



## addkag (Feb 10, 2012)

Great, I love going to VW and arguing:banghead: Well they said it be covered so ill see how true to their word they are.


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

Same thing happened to me at 60k, but no fight up here the dealer took care of it right away. Some dealers are good and some you have to fight with. Good Luck!


----------



## addkag (Feb 10, 2012)

Did they say there was a recall, or manufactoring defect?


----------



## nate doggy dog (Dec 22, 2007)

same thing happened to me at 45k fought with the dealership we came to a compromise they would replace the tranny but i would have to pay for the clutch. to be honest i would rather pay for a $500 clutch than a $5000 tranny. now im at 76k and shes running strong.


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

Why you guys gotta get me worried... 07' 92k miles and I'm still ok( hard knock wood)..

Sucks for the problems, glad there gonna fix it.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I blew my Trans up... Not the normal differential eating itself style either. Had to buy a new OEM Trans from VW...







lost a few teeth









New Trans is 3200 bucks normally... If you can't get one find a used one... Good luck. But you didn't have My issue. Your diff ate the case.mine blew up 3rd.. 
Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

Its basically just an 02J which are notorious for failure. 

And tylers stripping third is common on high hp cars dating all the way back to '90 on the 02A/J


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

Can the 6spd gti trans bolt up to our motor?


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

mc12000 said:


> Can the 6spd gti trans bolt up to our motor?


Sure can, me and thygreyt have both done it.


----------



## mr. history (Sep 28, 2012)

A buddy of mine went through two in his 08 Rabbit within three years. First one was covered by Volkswagen, second one was not, although he autocrossed and drives like it's stolen.


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

My 07 rabbit locked itself in 1st gear and then I forced it out and it wouldn't go back to 1st. I took it to the dealer and they told me that the intake or the exhaust I had on bent the shift links. I told them bs and I had to pay $300 bucks. They temporally fit the problem but it only lasted a month before the same problem. I took it back and the rebuilt the tranny under warranty. New input shaft, 1st and 3rd gear, bearings, and syncros. It took a month to get all the parts and two days to rebuild it.


----------

